# Sage 2560



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

www.mrfc.com has the Sage 2500 series reels on clearance for half price if anyone is after an ultralight, large arbor reel. I've been using a 2560 on 4-7 weight rods for a few years, because it's light enough for 4 rod sizes. There's a short, practical review on my blog if anyone is interested at www.flytowater.com.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am a big fan of the 3000 series reels but I wouldn't trust the 2500 series with the exposed teeth. I know many have had good luck with that reel but any kind of sand or dirt in those teeth are going to tear it apart. IMHO, of course!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update Thresh. A great looking fly reel but alas, still out of my price range. One day though.

Your blog is sweet man. I love that logo you have on your pics. Did you come up with it?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Thanks for the update Thresh. A great looking fly reel but alas, still out of my price range. One day though.
> 
> Your blog is sweet man. I love that logo you have on your pics. Did you come up with it?


Thanks Nortah. Incidentally MRFC has a number of less expensive reels on clearance too. I've been experimenting with a few logos, so far I'm liking the simpler ones. I came up with this one, it's mainly just a custom font with a little tweaking.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, that is a grat deal, I just ordered a spare spool Nice blog!!


----------

